# sdx15



## jszmgpolk (Jun 17, 2009)

Has CSS stopped making the 15" sub or am I missing something?


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The SDX-15 MK II is in development. There's a thread on it in the CSS forum:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/creative-sound-solutions/34213-sdx15-mk-ii.html


----------



## jszmgpolk (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Mike sorry I missed that


----------

